# cross breeding?



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

i have a mixed tank, maingano, peacock.couple female pearl. is it possible that the pearl cichlids could cross breed with the other species? one of my female pearls has moved away from the pack and gotten territorial and very swollen. i'm thinking she may be carrying.is this possible? all my other cichlids are mouth brooders.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

Enjoy the show, just don't save the fry.


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

O.k. thanks. i read ppl talk bout and saying don't keep hybrid fry a lot.my question is what difference in home grown fry and store bought hybrid fry? i understand that the breeders and merchants want the sale and preserving the breeds. I'm not that green but i see videos of hybrid fish all the time that has been giving or swapped between friends all the time.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

The problem comes when the hybrids aren't properly labeled as such and get sold as species.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Or when you tire of them and can't find a home for them.


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

well guess we all guessed wrong, she swollen even more, round as a quarter and died :-(


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Check your water parameters. What size tank is this? With so many different species , I'd suspect bloat caused from stress.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Possibly bloat. Watch the other fish to ensure each eats every time. And observe daily for feces, you want to see thick, food-colored feces and not white/clear and thready feces.

If you observe bloat symptoms in your tank (can take a long time...watch for at least 2 months) then treat the tank.

She was probably stressed before she got sick...are there enough females in the tank? What are dimensions and male:female ratios?


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

its a 110g and its possible but all the others are fine, i'm just gonna rehome the other pearl so it won't be the only 1. i like to have pairs or small schools.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

with pairs, problems like this will continue.


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

of the few years I've had African Cichlids this was a 1st of this type issue. but i appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Brinkles. It is easier get bloat with pairs, because the male concentrates all his breeding effort on his one female. Also, people tend to pack in more types of fish this way, meaning more males, and they don't have enough territory and end up bickering, leading to torn fins, disease and bloat. Harmonious tank=less bloat. If it is a 110 gallon, I'd recomend 4 species, 1m, 3-5 females per species, for a total of 16-24 fish. Slightly overstocking with adequate filtration reduces aggression in mbuna tanks.


----------



## wadesdynasty (Oct 16, 2012)

ok thx the 2 pearls were the only ones i ever had an issue with. and i removed the other 1


----------

